# Mirka sander dead after 1 year ...



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I am pissed ,, after 1 yr of daily or at least weekly use . The on and off switch 
stop working , but a 3 yr warranty ... called on Tuesday , still waiting for email back. 
Thinking about buying another one ? I hope they stand by their warranty . I mean i bragged about that thing ... It's just hands down thee best sander for sanding patches paint wood etc .. I mainly use it for sanding walls and patches 
but the exterior cedar deck and awning kill my mirka .. Anybody that has a mirka ceros chim in ... let me know if you have had any issues or used their return service policy . thanks Terry


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd be upset also, but give them a chance to make things right.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The sem- unpopular/popular response is go with Festool if Makita does not honor the warranty as Festool will.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> The sem- unpopular/popular response is go with Festool if Makita does not honor the warranty as Festool will.


I don't think he has a Makita.. If he did it would be a easy fix as the bushings go out on these, they just wear down. I replaced a few over the years. I think he has a Mirka sander. Not familiar with those so don't know much about em.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I don't think he has a Makita.. If he did it would be a easy fix as the bushings go out on these, they just wear down. I replaced a few over the years. I think he has a Mirka sander. Not familiar with those so don't know much about em.
> 
> Pat


My bad. The thread title said Mirka not Makita. Time to make another margarita. 

I am not familiar with Mirkas warranty.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is where Social Media may get you an expedited response. Although Mirka does not seem to have much of a SM presence, a tweet here, https://twitter.com/KWHMirka may get you a response.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> My bad. The thread title said Mirka not Makita. Time to make another margarita.
> 
> I am not familiar with Mirkas warranty.


I think that's Mirkarita


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm betting they honor it. The good news is you've gotten a lot of use out of it over the last year.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> I think that's Mirkarita


lol is there any other?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

The Mirka ceros , thing runs around 500.00 bucks . But its so worth it .
It weighs like 2.5 pounds . sanding anything becomes an easy chore . 
accept maybe exterior work in Texas heat . They make a new one called 
the deros ... hoping it doesn't need the transformer . But by the way it looks 
it hasn't hit the states yet ...


----------



## newbrush (Jul 19, 2008)

I believe the Deros, according to the manual, only runs on 220-240 VAC and 350 watts at this time. The Ceros runs on 90-240VAC volts and 400 watts.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

That sucks terry. I also have the ceros and put it through alot each week. Luckily no major problems yet. Keep us updated, i'd like to think they will look after you well.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

i got a dewalt grinder and 4 harbor freight grinders and for the $10 for the harbor freight it can die every year i don't care.It's not a bad machine either.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

well after looking for a replacement, or waiting for the warranty processing. I will have to go back to the 125 festool which works great for patches and general sanding. I wish the deros would hit the states soon. There new sander will be a better buy. cheaper , better suction and both 5 and 6 inch orbits. 
They just dont make it easy for us Yankees.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

well mirka is stand up company.
took about 2 weeks . They fix it right up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mirka's website link.

http://mirka-online.com/index.php/m...ories-1.html?gclid=CP6WirHM5LgCFdGj4Aodql0Amg


----------

